# Naidu 2019 - Waypoint Soil Test & Texture (VA/MD)



## Naidu (Aug 25, 2019)

What do you guys recommend based on the soil and texture test?




Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is close to a sandy soil. If you want you can split your fertilizer applications in half applied twice a month, instead of monthly.

pH is slightly above 7. You can try to lower it with elemental sulfur.

The soil is on the low side in sulfur. AMS, SOP or the elemental sulfur will help (per the guide).

The ratio of Mn/Iron can lead to some yellow hint to the lawn. Keep an eye for a yellow lawn and apply iron if needed.

You are low in Phosphorous and can boost your Potassium. Maryland has some laws around Phosphorous, but you should be free to apply P using this soil report. Please check.

Follow this guide on what to apply, how much and when to correct your soil. If you need more guidance, just ask question in this thread.


----------



## Naidu (Aug 25, 2019)

Thanks. I am going to be using CX DIY carbon earth and it has 12 percent Sulfur I wonder if that is enough.


----------

